# Qui a acheté TrackPad pour son iMac ?



## djio101 (3 Août 2010)

Salut,
ben voili, si l'un d'entre vous a acquis ce petit gadget (onéreux) pour son iMac, à la place de la souris ou en remplacement de celle-ci, merci de faire un petit retour par ici...


----------



## darkslide (3 Août 2010)

La mienne viens d&#8217;être livré &#8211; et franchement c&#8217;est bluffant. 

Sur mon iMac, je m&#8217;en sers principalement (hors &#8216;surfer&#8217 de LIGHTROOM et bien évidement il y a certains des manipulations qui seront mieux servi avec mon souris MAGIC MOUSE, mais honnêtement la facilité que j&#8217;avais avec le souris est retrouver facilement avec le trackpad. 

Hors iMac j&#8217;utilise un MacBook Pro donc j&#8217;ai l&#8217;habitude d&#8217;un trackpad avec un assez grand surface &#8211; mais c&#8217;est encore plus grand et confortable d&#8217;utiliser avec la main droite &#8216;poser&#8217; sur l&#8217;appareil. 

Les clics, swipes (balayage) etc. qu&#8217;on apprendre avec le portable sont de nouveau (enfin !) accessible avec un ordi de bureau. De plus, le trackpad reste stationnaire, donc pas de tapis de souris. Effectivement pour un bureau surcharger je peux imaginer un gain énorme. (J&#8217;ai de la chance d&#8217;avoir pas mal de place !!)

Seul bémol &#8211; pourquoi ils n&#8217;ont jamais fait la même chose pour le pavé numérique&#8230; ?


----------



## YUL 44 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
est-ce que cela peut remplacer avantageusement ( moins fatiguant )  la souris pour un usage ilife + internet ?


----------



## darkslide (3 Août 2010)

A mon avis oui - c'est vrai que le simple fait qu'il ne bouge pas, pour moi, le rendre très confortable...


----------



## S.Ballmer (3 Août 2010)

Ca peut remplacer totalement une souris ?


----------



## djio101 (3 Août 2010)

Visiblement, ça peut totalement remplacer une souris...
Une souris Apple tout au moins !


----------



## lafaucie (4 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Salut,
> ben voili, si l'un d'entre vous a acquis ce petit gadget (onéreux) pour son iMac, à la place de la souris ou en remplacement de celle-ci, merci de faire un petit retour par ici...



le silence est là..
Rédigé par SR à partir de Beuvry 2 août 2010
Assez déroutant au début étant donnée qu'il n'y a plus aucun bruit du au déplacement de la souris. 

Le Pad est très confortable d'utilisation, prècis, fonctionnel.
(3 sur 6 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Super !
Rédigé par FD à partir de Amos 1 août 2010
Vraiment fantastique ! 
J'ai acheté ce produit sans savoir si j'allais l'apprécier ou encore, si il me serait vraiment utile étant donné que je suis un fan des souris. Et bien après 2 jours d'utilisation, j'ai rangé ma souris et je n'utilise que mon Magic Trackpad. 
Incroyablement facile d'utilisation et surtout, pleins d'applications possible directement des bouts des doigts....C'est vraiment génial !!! 
Un autre produit fabuleux d'Apple !
(22 sur 23 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

genial
Rédigé par CF à partir de Seilh 1 août 2010
possédant un mac book pro , une magic mouse et un clavier sans fil qui me sert aussi sur mon ipad , j'ai voulut essayer ce nouveau produit , très pratique et beaucoup plus rang que sur le mac book pro , de plus on peut poser l'ordi a distance et parfaitement le contrôler , tout simplement magic
(10 sur 11 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

tres bon produit
Rédigé par SR 31 juil. 2010
salut 
quand le magic est sortie je l'ai de suite acheter ,pour un grand ecran c'est tres pratique plus besoin de promener la lourde sourie sur le bureau pour aller d'un bout a l'autre de l'ecran .de plus je regrettais les ancienne sourie sans fils pour leur troisieme bouton tres pratique alors que la sourie tactil est tres bien mais ne possede que deux bouton ,le probleme est regler avec le magic tracpad ,au debut je voulais garder la sourie en complement mais au bout de deux jours on ne s'en sert plus . 
de plus le trackpad est tres precis ,c'est bien mais il demande un petit temp d'adaptation . 
donc tres bon produit suivant utilisation . 
salut
(13 sur 15 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Très bon produit
Rédigé par JB à partir de ANGOULEME 31 juil. 2010
Pour ceux qui ont un MacBook, la prise en main est instantané. La seule différence est la taille  C'est un très bon produit et très utile car il ajoute tous les gestes multitouch. J'enlève juste une étoile car a mon avis ça manque de flexibilité pour la configuration de la bête.
(3 sur 4 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Agréablement surpris
Rédigé par OS à partir de LEVALLOIS 31 juil. 2010
La souris Magic Mouse apportait déjà une nette amélioration par rapport à la Mighty Mouse et ouvrait la voie à des commandes sophistiquées via le multi-touch. 

Le Magic TrackPad va encore plus loin, avec des commandes à 1, 2, 3 ou 4 doigts, la plupart intuitives. 

Mais le grand apport est ailleurs : plus besoin de libérer une place sur le bureau pour le mouvement de la souris, plus besoin d'avoir une surface compatible avec le système de détection de mouvement. Il suffit de poser le trackpad sur les dossiers et en avant ! 

La précision est excellente et couvre l'ensemble d'un écran iMac 27".
(2 sur 2 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Genial
Rédigé par MS à partir de savigny le temple 30 juil. 2010
Produit a l'élégance raffiné comme tout les produits apple, simple d'utilisation, simple a mettre en service. 

Vraiment tres agréable pour switcher entre les applications.
(1 sur 1 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Excellente interface avec mon iMac
Rédigé par PE à partir de Fontenay Le Fleury 30 juil. 2010
Anciennement adorateur du trackball qui me permettait d'utiliser facilement mon ordinateur de bureau sur mon bureau malgré la pagaille qui y règne, je regrettai la disparition de cette interface pour la souris qui nécessite de temps en temps un rangement pour trouver la place où la faire courir. 

Le Trackpad est la réponse à mes rèves... Idéalement dimensionné... ayant le même angle que les différents claviers Apple, il permet vraiment de piloter son iMac en ayant simplement l'espace pour le clavier, le trackpad et mes avants bras....laissant ainsi libre court à mon rangement horizontal... 

Avec toutes les possibilités de gestes ( configurations de 1 à 4 doigts), je couvre 100% des besoins que j'avais avec la souris et même plus. En effet, le Trackpad m'a même permis de découvrir des possibilités de gestes que j'avais soit oublié pouvoir faire avec la souris, soit qu'on ne pouvait pas faire avec la souris. 

Mon seul regret... son nom.... cela devrait être Magic iTrackpad... 

Vraiment à acheter...
(16 sur 18 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Bon produit
Rédigé par FC à partir de le creusot 30 juil. 2010
Bon produit, rien a redire très pratique même sur mon mac book pro. Taille idéale pour travailler sur l'ordinateur. très bon design également, de même qualité que le clavier apple, d'ailleur une fois placé a coté l'un de l'autre on remarque qu'il vont très bien ensemble. 
Bref je suis assez content de mon achat, merci apple pour la livraison très rapide, commander mercredi soir et recu vendredi matin.
(3 sur 3 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

Enfin ))))))
Rédigé par DD à partir de basel 28 juil. 2010
cest tout 
(1 sur 2 personnes ont trouvé cet avis utile)
Avez-vous trouvé cet avis utile ?

Signaler comme inconvenant

C'est bon!!!!
Rédigé par SL à partir de paris 27 juil. 2010
C est génial, on retrouve l'ergonomie du Macbook Pro sur l'iMac. 
Peut faire double emploi mais au final je laisse de plus en plus ma souris. 
Pour surfer sur le net c'est le top !!


----------



## djio101 (4 Août 2010)

Euhhh...certes, c'est cool de faire un copier-coller de la page de l'Apple store... j'ai vu ces avis sur le site d'Apple, mais j'ose penser que les gens sont plus francs, plus directs et n'ont pas leur langue dans leur poche sur CE forum...pour dire ce qu'ils en pensent réellement.

Quoi ?? Je pourrais imaginer que les avis sur le site d'Apple sont tellement modérés que les critiques n'apparaissent pas sur un tel nouveau produit ??? Non...


----------



## darkslide (4 Août 2010)

Benmoi javais laissé un commentaire sur le pavé numérique BT  en disant que cétait de la m***** (mais pas avec ces mots !) et ils ont laissé intacte


----------



## lafaucie (4 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Euhhh...certes, c'est cool de faire un copier-coller de la page de l'Apple store... j'ai vu ces avis sur le site d'Apple, mais j'ose penser que les gens sont plus francs, plus directs et n'ont pas leur langue dans leur poche sur CE forum...pour dire ce qu'ils en pensent réellement.
> 
> Quoi ?? Je pourrais imaginer que les avis sur le site d'Apple sont tellement modérés que les critiques n'apparaissent pas sur un tel nouveau produit ??? Non...



en attendant de lire des avis négatifs sur ce forum? on sait que certains en sont tres satisfaits,apres à chacun de décider.


----------



## TiteLine (4 Août 2010)

Difficile d'acheter un produit difficilement trouvable, hormis sur le Store 

Je vais quand même essayer d'en dégoter un cet aprem et le tester avant de me décider. (mais c'est tout vu, c'est un TrackPad Multi-Touch géant, je suis presque certaine de succomber car la surface en verre est plus agréable que celle en plastique de la Magic Mouse. Et l'idée de pouvoir refaire toutes les manips sans avoir à télécharger quoi que ce soit comme pour la souris est assez séduisante.  Mais je garde évidemment le mulot bien agréable et plus pratique pour réaliser certaines tâches.


----------



## djio101 (4 Août 2010)

Lafaucie...
Décidément...on se comprend pas !
J'ai vu les messages sur l'Apple store, seulement, je suis surpris qu'il y ait déjà autant de retours (extrêmement positifs qui plus est) sur leur site, et pas un seul sur LE forum Mac.
Je ne cherche pas les aspects négatifs à tout prix (puisque j'envisage d'acquérir ce magic trackpad), mais une critique plus posée, mesurée, présentant la bestiole et ses possibilités (sachant qu'il y a un nombre impressionnants de bidouilleurs qui arriveraient à transformer une time capsule en machine à café).
Darkslide a fait un topo sympa, mais j'attends d'autres remontées. Plus il y a d'opinions, mieux c'est.
Pour ma part, j'ai été assez surpris de constater que la magic mouse bouffait des piles à gogo. Dès le deuxième jour la puissance des piles avait fortement baissé (logique, je m'en étais servi comme un fou). Sur le site d'Apple, par exemple, rien n'est dit sur l'autonomie du trackpad...
Voili...
_Sorry pour mon manque de diplomatie... Je vais me soigner..._

PS : Enrin :love:, j'attends tes conclusions dès que tu pourras !!


----------



## TiteLine (4 Août 2010)

Même si j'en trouve un aujourd'hui, il faudra attendre un peu pour le retour concernant l'autonomie.

Sinon, je me permets de copier coller le message que mon ami mb a posté sur un autre forum  



------------------------------------------

Franchement, je n'en sais rien ... Comme j'utilise quasi toujours une souris, il me semble que ça a toujours été comme ça.

J'ai reçu le bestiau hier matin.
Tout d'abord, un grand  uch: pour l'efficacité de leur logistique : commandé le 29, reçu le 30, via TNT.

Deuxième  uch: : la taille de l'engin. Le voici à côté du clavier : 







A côté du trackpad du MBP : 






Troisième  uch: : l'usage. 

Pour la petite histoire, j'utilisais une magic mouse contrôlée par un utilitaire gratuit (MagicPrefs) qui permet des gestes supplémentaire par rapport à ceux prévus par Apple. Pour finir, j'ai pratiquement renoncé aux gestes à 3 et 4 doigts, la surface de la souris étant limitée par rapport à mes mains pleines de gros doigts. Frustration donc : à part que la surface est tactile, elle ne fait pas grand chose de plus qu'une souris classique.

Avec le trackpad, oubliés tous ces soucis de gros doigts : la surface est suffisante maintenant (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire), et ça répond aussi bien que celui intégré au MBP. Au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation, je dois dire que je dois parfois réfléchir pour trouver le geste correspondant à l'action souhaitée : il va falloir à mon avis quelques jours pour 'oublier' les 20 ans d'usage de souris.
Mais franchement, je trouve l'idée et le concept génial. Je suppose qu'Apple n'est pas le premier à mettre sur le marché un brol pareil ?
Un autre avantage, c'est la place nécessaire : bon d'accord c'est aussi grand qu'une pochette de CD, mais ça ne doit pas se déplacer comme un mulot, donc si ton espace est réduit, c'est un argument supplémentaire pour l'acheter.

Au final, très content de mon achat. Je conseille cependant de tester chez un APR, histoire d'acheter en connaissance de cause.

mb.


---------------------

J'en veux un  :love::love::love:


----------



## djio101 (4 Août 2010)

Mââârci beaucoup !
...
Bien équipé ton "mb".


----------



## TiteLine (4 Août 2010)

Oui, il a un MBP 17", le même que celui que j'utilise chez ma maman.  
Et je pense qu'il acceptera de nous tenir au jus à propos de l'autonomie du TrackPad.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai cherché ... mais c'est pire que le Graal ... va falloir patienter.   et même sur le Store les délais de livraison semblent plus longs.


----------



## ed71 (6 Août 2010)

confortable, précis

clic mécanique un peu dur (si on utilise)

gestes proposés complets

manque un peu plus de liberté dans la configuration
et aussi un "click milieu" qu'on pourrait faire en tapant 3 doigts (genre pour ouvrir un onglet dans safari)


----------



## djio101 (6 Août 2010)

Merci Ed. Qu'appelles-tu "clic mécanique" ? C'est le fait de "presser" sur la tablette ?


----------



## Madalvée (6 Août 2010)

Je me suis fait un torticolis en testant un iMac 17 pouces chez Boulanger, il me tarde d'essayer les troubles musculosqueletiques avec le trackpad


----------



## ed71 (6 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Merci Ed. Qu'appelles-tu "clic mécanique" ? C'est le fait de "presser" sur la tablette ?



oui c'est ca


----------



## djio101 (7 Août 2010)

Autre chose : ce *Magic Trackpad* peut-il *rivaliser* avec une tablette *Bamboo touch* de chez Wacom ???


----------



## choumou (7 Août 2010)

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là, absolument pas, tant au niveau de la précision (au doigt) que des gestures, par contre avec le stylet c'est autre chose ce à quoi la magic trackpad n'a pas été conçu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Magic TrackPad testé : Pas convaincu par le système de clic et par la position de la main en utilisant l'objet : Ce n'est pas naturel.

Conclusion : Si mon Apr m'autorise de prendre un magic trackpad à la place de la souris lors de l'achat d'un iMac , pourquoi pas mais je ne suis pas prêt à mettre 69 pour cet objet.


----------



## snoopss (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Est-il nécessaire de poser la track pad sur un support ou peut-on l'utuliser (et faire le clic gauche) en tenant le track pad de la main gauche et en utilisant la main droite pour piloter?


----------



## darkslide (7 Août 2010)

Non car le 'clic' se fait grâce au deux petits pieds sous le trackpad, à gauche et à droite devant - donc il faut une surface assez 'rigide' pour que ça 'clic'.

Cela dit - on peut toujours 'taper'...(un doigt, deux doigts etc.)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Magic TrackPad testé : Pas convaincu par le système de clic et par la position de la main en utilisant l'objet : Ce n'est pas naturel.
> 
> Conclusion : Si mon Apr m'autorise de prendre un magic trackpad à la place de la souris lors de l'achat d'un iMac , pourquoi pas mais je ne suis pas prêt à mettre 69 pour cet objet.



Je comprends ce que vous dit, mais je ne suis du même avis - je trouve très confortable et depuis mardi dernier, je n'ai pas utiliser mon souris. J'essai de trouver les occasions ou ça ne fonctionne 'moins' bien, ou 'pas adapter', mais pour moi, je n'ai pas encore trouvé donc je suis plutôt satisfait.

Je n'ai pas bouger sur mon bureau (il se trouve juste à cote de mon clavier BT), et ma main tombe confortablement dessus et je trouve tout les manips que j'ai habitude de faire facile à exécuter.

Je suis d'accord que pour les gens qui utilisent Photoshop etc. ce n'est peut pas l'idéal, mais je ne pense pas que c'était envisagé en termes de design au début. Le souris aura toujours sa place, autant que les tablettes graphiques.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (8 Août 2010)

Sérieux les gars ... Le magic trackpad a remplacé ma souris ... C'est un pur bonheur c'est même mieux que sur un portable (apple).

Je l'utilise sous Logic pro, aperture, matlab sans aucun soucis... (Que du bonheur )

Pas comme la magic mouse (qui pour moi est du faux multi touch) ou encore la mighty mouse qui est un souris qui s'encrasse trop vite .

Sérieux je ne sais pas comment je vais faire quand je vais retourner sur un système léopard ou windows ... 

Pour photoshop on peut l'utiliser mais en partenariat avec un souris . (ou alors question d'habitude).

Mais au début il faut pas aller trop vite .


----------



## plo0m (8 Août 2010)

Reçu, avec Snow Leo pour upgrader l'iMac 24, ça faisait un bail que je voulais le faire.

Donc maintenant j'ai ça à la maison:

- iMac 24" + Clavier Bluetooth + Magic Trackpad (sous 10.6.4)
- MacBook Pro 13" (sous 10.6.4)

Mon activité principale: Des heures tous les jours sur lightroom et Photoshop CS5.

Jusqu'ici j'utilisais une souris logitech nano bluetooth et le clavier alu filaire sur l'iMac. Résultat, depuis l'achat du MBP 13", je n'ai pas développé UNE SEULE photo en un an sur l'iMac. Je préfère le 13" à la dynamique douteuse du MBP, plutôt que le sublime écran fin et parfaitement contrasté de l'iMac 24", parce qu'après avoir goûté à Photoshop avec le trackpad du MBP, impossible de me remettre à la souris. Le Trackpad est bien plus fin, plus précis, plus maniable. 

Donc là avec le magic trackpad, la souris est dans un tiroir, et elle y reste. De plus on retrouve les gestes super pratiques du MBP, sur l'iMac (précédent à trois doigts dans safari, jouer avec la taille des apercus dans le finder en "pinchant", jouer entre exposé et spaces juste avec les doigts... QUE DU BONHEUR!!! 

Le click gauche est accessible même en tenant le trackpad dans la main, en tapant avec deux doigts chez moi, mais tu peux lui attribuer le geste que tu préfères. Perso je suis actuellement vautré dans un fauteuil, j'ai le clavier sur les cuisses, et le trackpad posé sur une petite table basse avec un verre et la télécommande de la téloche, et je fais du photoshop. Je viens de développer ça depuis mon fauteuil, sans effort:

http://plo0m.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2vvota

Moralité: Aucune hésitation, à acheter sans broncher.


----------



## djio101 (8 Août 2010)

Salut Plo0m.
Merci pour ton avis. Le fait de pouvoir assigner le "clic" à un autre geste est quelque chose de très pratique.
Bon, demain je vais aller tester un MBP à la fnac histoire de voir si le trackpad me convient. Si c'est le cas, j'imagine sans peine qu'un trackpad plus grand devrait convenir.

PS : beaucoup de très belles photos sur ton site (sans flagornerie, si tu regardes mes posts, tu verras que je suis un peu trop cash...). Serait-il possible d'en "prendre" une ou deux pour en faire un fond d'écran ?...


----------



## plo0m (8 Août 2010)

Bien sûr, fais ton marché  Tu as mon mail sur la page contact


----------



## fusion (12 Août 2010)

moi je devrais le commander sous peu.

d'abord pas emballer du tout par cet objet, les possibilités offertes sont très intéressantes!! je reviendrais vous donner mes impressions ;-)

parce que la magic mouse est pas confortable du tout!! j'ai resortit ma vieille LX6 qui est bien mieux!! un comble!


----------



## Mr U (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de recevoir le mien chez mon APR à l'instant et après une petite heure d'utilisation, voici quelques remarques. 

Oui... une petite heure. Le temps d'écrire ce message et que, par une mauvaise manip de l'objet en question, tout soit effacé. Moralité, ne faites pas joujou avec votre Trackpad lorsque vous écrivez un message... 

Habitué au trackpad du Macbook Air, qui m'a d'ailleurs convaincu de me procurer celui-ci, un petit temps d'adaptation est nécessaire pour se faire aux dimensions et surtout au fait que l'intégralité de l'objet est actif. Il peut arriver de laisser trainer un doigt qui habituellement reposait sur le châssis du portable. J'ai donc désactivé le changement d'applications qui est assez inutile, le pomme-tab étant bien plus efficace et rapide, qui s'activait de façon intempestive lors du balayage à 3 doigts. En revanche, il fait bien la distinction entre agrandissement et glisser-déposer alors que je craignais qu'il ne s'emmêle les pinceaux. 

Je suis d'accord avec Ed71 lorsqu'il regrette le manque de souplesse des configuration. Si l'idée était bonne de proposer le glissement des fenêtres à ceux qui exècrent le "taper pour cliquer", quel dommage de le proposer en lieu et place du balayage, complètement indispensable ! Toutefois les options de personnalisation restent nombreuses et nul doute que chacun aura son trackpad bien à soi, avec ses propres reflex, rendant celui du voisin difficile à manipuler.

Très gros avantage par rapport à la souris, la place nécessaire sur le bureau ! L'objet reste à sa place assignée et s'accommode très bien de diverses canettes vides, piles de bouquins et autres montagnes de DVD qui gênaient la manipulation de la souris. Amis bordeliques, cet objet est fait pour vous. 

Reste le clic un peu rude par rapport à celui très souple du Air, mais son principe reste bluffant. Et pour les afficionados du contrôle depuis le canapé, il y a la possibilité de s'en servir en cliquant par dessous, en le tenant un peu à la manière d'une manette de jeu (du coup la main pour le sachet de chips est prise...). Reste sinon le "taper pour cliquer"...

Un bel objet en tout cas, proposé, je trouve, à un prix juste (c'est pas l'arnaque, c'est pas non plus l'affaire du siècle).


----------



## totoffff (21 Août 2010)

Mr U a dit:


> Et pour les afficionados du contrôle depuis le canapé



Ben justement, j'attends depuis des lustres qu'Apple nous sorte un clavier sans fil avec un trackpad intégré pour offrir un Macmini à mon écran LCD du salon. 

Pensez-vous que mon Graal sortira un de ces 4 

Parce qu'un clavier sans fil sur les genoux et un Trackpad posé sur le canapé à côté je ne pense pas que se soit le top.

Donc en attendant, je surfe depuis mon canapé avec mon MacBook pro sur les genoux. 2,5 kg le BB quand même.

En plus, il commence à y avoir des MacMini HDMi sur le refurb .


----------



## choumou (21 Août 2010)

D'accord ce que je vais dire c'est du bricolage, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de se faire un support, je m'explique: une petite planche en bois ou en alu à la taille du clavier et du magic trackpad, des petits tasseau autour pour maintenir le tout et voilà.


----------



## totoffff (21 Août 2010)

Effectivement c'est du bricolage 

Mais je suis sûr qu'un clavier sans fil avec trackpad intégré aurait sa place dans les accessoires Apple, et à la limite, un trackpad de la taille de celui des Macbook pro serait largement suffisant.


----------



## lafaucie (21 Août 2010)

choumou a dit:


> D'accord ce que je vais dire c'est du bricolage, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de se faire un support, je m'explique: une petite planche en bois ou en alu à la taille du clavier et du magic trackpad, des petits tasseau autour pour maintenir le tout et voilà.



bonjour,c'est exactement ce que j'envisage si je l'achète, apple aurait pu y penser?en plastic moulé avec un petit rebord tout le tour !!


----------



## Mr U (21 Août 2010)

totoffff a dit:


> Ben justement, j'attends depuis des lustres qu'Apple nous sorte un clavier sans fil avec un trackpad intégré pour offrir un Macmini à mon écran LCD du salon.
> 
> Pensez-vous que mon Graal sortira un de ces 4



Vu comme les deux se marient parfaitement, je me dis que l'objet de tes rèves devrait voir le jour... Encore faut-il que l'idée de virer la souris rentre dans les esprits. Vous imaginez ceux qui faisaient la tronche lors de l'éviction du lecteur disquette, des ports séries, du modem, du lecteur optique - sur certaines machines - etc... Quand on leur dira qu'on a des ordi sans souris... 

Le seul problème de cette idée est le placement du trackpad pour les gauchers... pas rentable de prévoir les deux config' ! 

Et que penser alors d'un clavier entièrement sous la forme d'un écran multi-touch, avec zone de trackpad paramétrable et clavier contextuel (AZERTY, QWERTY, Chinois, Islandais, spécial photoshop, calculette ou table de mixage, etc...), une sorte d'iPad en longueur quoi... La technologie est là en tout cas, reste juste à mettre un coup de scie circulaire au bon endroit !


----------



## totoffff (22 Août 2010)

Pour moi le top serait un clavier exactement comme celui de mon MacBook pro

À savoir un trackpad de la même taille placé au même endroit ( au milieu en dessous)  cela permet de poser les paumes sur les côtés, c'est plus facile pour la frappe et avec le trackpad au milieu plus de problèmes droitiers gauchers.

Le tout le plus léger possible.







J'en ai trouvé un qui est compatible avec notre OS et j'ai même l'impression qu'il existe en AZERTY ici






Mais je trouve trop dommage de devoir se passer du trackpad multitouche

Alors, j'espère qu'Apple va finir par nous sortir ce clavier que j'attends depuis des lustres ou alors que quelqu'un sorte une espèce d'adaptateur pour réunir le trackpad et le clavier


----------



## redsquare (28 Août 2010)

Perso, je trouve l'idée du Magic Trackpad sympa, mais je l'ai depuis hier, et j'ai l'impression qu'il me fatigue plus le poignet que la souris, sur laquelle je pouvais plus le reposer.

Sinon, c'est top.


----------



## jeff3 (1 Septembre 2010)

Quid de l'utilisation du trackpad sur Stracraft 2 ? Quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## redsquare (4 Septembre 2010)

OK, moi j'abandonne. C'est très sympa, mais j'arrive pas à m'y faire.

Je vends le mien, acheté le 27/08, donc tout neuf, pour 45  (frais de port exclus).


----------



## herszk (4 Septembre 2010)

redsquare a dit:


> Perso, je trouve l'idée du Magic Trackpad sympa, mais je l'ai depuis hier, et j'ai l'impression qu'il me fatigue plus le poignet que la souris, sur laquelle je pouvais plus le reposer.
> 
> Sinon, c'est top.



Ce n'est pas plus fatiguant que d'utiliser le clavier. Je trouve que de déplacer les doigts en utilisant le bas de la main comme pivot est moins fatiguant que de déplacer la main entière sur une souris.
On ne me fera plus revenir en arrière avec une souris.
Mais, chacun sa sensibilité.


----------



## Le Runner Luron (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens de recevoir ce petit bijou et après un peu de temps d'adaptation, j'ai mis ma magic mouse dans sa boite.
On peut tout faire même plus qu'avec la magicmouse, il faut un peu de temps pour mémoriser le nombre de doigts à utiliser pour telle ou telle fonction mais une fois les gestes appris, pas de pb.

Par contre j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour afficher toutes les fenêtres de spaces en même temps? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## herszk (6 Septembre 2010)

Pour la fonction spaces, c'est le balayage haut à 4 doigts.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, avec Better Touch Tool, on peut programmer différentes fonctions, par exemple, avec une tape à 4 doigts, j'affiche dashboard.


----------



## Le Runner Luron (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir Hersk
Le balayage à 4 doigts montre soit exposé soit les fenêtres. J'ai gardé mon coin sup droit actif pour activer spaces.
Sinon je suis enchanté par cet outil.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Septembre 2010)

Par contre les 4 doigts verticaux c'est pas un geste naturel du tout.


----------



## herszk (8 Septembre 2010)

Une petite tape à 4doigts, c'est sympa.


----------



## totoffff (8 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Une petite tape à 4doigts, c'est sympa.




Toi tu aimes la fessée.


----------



## herszk (9 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est qu'une simple caresse, n'y vois aucune allusion sado-maso.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h15 ----------




Le Runner Luron a dit:


> Bonsoir Hersk
> Le balayage à 4 doigts montre soit exposé soit les fenêtres. J'ai gardé mon coin sup droit actif pour activer spaces.
> Sinon je suis enchanté par cet outil.



Bonsoir.
Exact, j'ai été un peu vite, ceci dit, je n'aime pas les coins actifs, j'ai vite fait d'aller un peu loin et, sans le vouloir, de déclencher par exemple spaces au lieu de spotlight.
Donc, le mode tap à 4 doigts me semble une bonne solution pour déclencher spaces (avec l'aide de btt) .


----------



## Le Runner Luron (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour Herszk

Effectivement, j'ai le même souci avec les coins actifs en allant sur pomme ou spotlight.
Merci pour l'info avec better touch tool. J'ai bien téléchargé cette appli mais quand je la lance rien ne se passe.
A ton avis à quoi est-ce dû?
Merci à toi.


----------



## herszk (9 Septembre 2010)

Il faut aller dans Préférences système/Autre/BetterTouchTool/Gestures/Touchpad/+Add new gesture.
Dans General Settings, tu coches les options qui t'intéressent.
Dans Touchpad Settings, tu ajustes la vitesse de défilement du trackpad.
Dans Action Setting, tu mets en place l'ergonomie des fenêtres à la manière de windows 7.


----------



## Le Runner Luron (9 Septembre 2010)

OK merci beaucoup
Super cette appli, cela rend le trackpad encore plus intéressant.

Très bonne journée.


----------



## mamyvet (9 Septembre 2010)

Je viens juste de l'acheter ; il s'est bien connecté à mon iMac mais il n'apparaît pas dans les préférences système, malgré un redémarrer ; de ce fait, je n'ai pas accès aux règlages ce qui fait que je n'ai pas de clic droit, ni de défilement. J'ai bien fait d'abord une mise à jour logiciel de mon Snow Léopard 10.6.4 et il apparaît bien dans "bluetooth" des préférences système. Merci à qui voudra bien m'aider.


----------



## herszk (9 Septembre 2010)

mamyvet a dit:


> Je viens juste de l'acheter ; il s'est bien connecté à mon iMac mais il n'apparaît pas dans les préférences système, malgré un redémarrer ; de ce fait, je n'ai pas accès aux règlages ce qui fait que je n'ai pas de clic droit, ni de défilement. J'ai bien fait d'abord une mise à jour logiciel de mon Snow Léopard 10.6.4 et il apparaît bien dans "bluetooth" des préférences système. Merci à qui voudra bien m'aider.


Il faut aller dans les préférences système/Mise à jour de logiciel , une mise à jour t'attend que tu dois exécuter.


----------



## mamyvet (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse herszk, mais hélas, rien ne m'attendait dans préférences système/mise à jour de logiciel ; alors j'ai été sur le site : support Apple téléchargements et là j'y ais téléchargé le DVD d'installation. Ça marche parfaitement maintenant, un vrai plaisir ce trackpad !!!


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

Petit retour d'expérience, ça va être difficile d'être objective 

Seul petit défaut constaté : j'ai l'impression d'avoir le poignet un peu plus "fatigué" (rien de gênant toutefois) mais je pense qu'il va me falloir trouver mes marques.

Sinon, j'ai laissé tomber la souris, avec le trackpad, je retrouve davantage de rapidité, précision, réactivité ainsi que plein de fonctionnalités. C'est un vrai bonheur :love:

Maintenant, je rejoins l'avis de MB, c'est à tester avant l'achat (même si j'ai acheté direct ) ... si on n'a pas l'habitude du trackpad du MB, MBP ou MBA.

Je pense que les habitués, les adeptes du trackpad peuvent acheter les yeux fermés si ce trackpad leur manque sur iMac , Mac Mini ou Mac Pro. On retrouve les mêmes fonctionnalités et "sensations" et la dimension du Magic Trackpad fait qu'il est encore plus pratique que sur un portable. Si on n'est pas habitué, il vaut mieux découvrir avant et si on utilise une souris avec son laptop, on peut passer son chemin


----------



## herszk (11 Septembre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Si on utilise une souris avec son laptop, on peut passer son chemin


Pas d'accord: sur un laptop, le pad est étriqué et situé au centre, ce qui induit une position de la main inconfortable, alors qu'avec le magic trackpad, on le positionne de manière plus ergonomique par rapport au clavier , comme une souris sauf que la main ne se balade plus avec la souris mais repose sur sa partie basse, ce qui me parait moins fatiguant.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

Bah justement, je trouve le trackpad du MBP plus confortable mais cela doit être une question d'habitude, j'ai déballé le Magic TrackPad il n'y a pas si longtemps. Et je ne le trouve pas du tout étriqué (mais j'ai des petites mains :rateau: ) Je comparerai avec le MBP cet aprem 

En revanche, j'aurais peut être dû préciser le fond de ma pensée : celui qui possède un MB ou MBP et n'aime pas le trackpad ou ne peut se passer d'une souris ne trouvera peut être pas un grand intérêt dans le Magic TrackPad. Il y a des personnes qui préfèreront toujours utiliser un mulot ...

Ensuite, je parlais bien d'un portable Apple et pas d'un "laptop ordinaire".  Chez Apple, le trackpad est un point fort (à mes yeux).

Maintenant, comme l'a précisé mon ami mb, (qui utilisait une souris avec son MBP uniquement à cause des dimensions du trackpad intégré) , l'espace offert par le Magic est confortable pour ses grandes mains.


----------



## herszk (11 Septembre 2010)

Portable Apple ou laptop ordinaire, c'est la même chose, le trackpad est au centre et de ce fait, la main ne se place pas dans une position idéale, le magic trackpad se place exactement dans la zone la mieux adaptée à sa main.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord : Un trackpad de MacBook Pro est très confortable , par rapport à sa taille , et à sa simplicité d'utilisation.
L'emplacement ne change rien..

Encore un exemple : Sur mon HP DV2XXX , j'utilisais une souris , sur le MacBook que j'ai de pret , j'utilise la trackpad tout simplement car il est confortable d'utilisation.

Bref , entièrement d'accord avec enrin !


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord : Un trackpad de MacBook Pro est très confortable , par rapport à sa taille , et à sa simplicité d'utilisation.
> L'emplacement ne change rien..
> 
> Encore un exemple : Sur mon HP DV2XXX , j'utilisais une souris , sur le MacBook que j'ai de pret , j'utilise la trackpad tout simplement car il est confortable d'utilisation.
> ...





Si mon expérience en matière de Magic TrackPad est récente, mon utilisation de pavés tactiles commence à dater  et j'ai toujours trouvé qu'une souris était plus ergonomique et pratique sur "laptop" ... jusqu'en juin 2009.  J'ai goûté au TrackPad du MBP et l'ai trouvé tellement "bien" qu'il a fini par me manquer sur l'iMac. La Magic Mouse a partiellement comblé ce manque et maintenant, je l'ai délaissée pour le Magic TrackPad qui comble entièrement ce "manque". 

Un trackpad Apple, c'est à l'image de l'OS, différent, bien pensé. et je suis loin d'être la seule à avoir délaissé le concept souris lors du switch vers MB ou MBP


----------



## herszk (11 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord : Un trackpad de MacBook Pro est très confortable , par rapport à sa taille , et à sa simplicité d'utilisation.
> L'emplacement ne change rien..


Je ne conteste pas que le trackpad de MacBook Pro soit très confortable et supérieur aux autres laptops, je dis juste que le fait qu'il soit situé au centre peut gèner la sosition de la main par rapport au Magic Trackpad qui, lui, se place dans la position la plus ergonomique possible


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas que le trackpad de MacBook Pro soit très confortable et supérieur aux autres laptops, je dis juste que le fait qu'il soit situé au centre peut gèner la sosition de la main par rapport au Magic Trackpad qui, lui, se place dans la position la plus ergonomique possible




Effectivement, ça je ne le conteste pas , tous les trackpads sont plus ou moins situés au même endroit. Bizarrement, pour le moment, je ne vois pas encore le réel avantage du Magic par rapport au trackpad intégré, hormis peut être sa dimension. Mais je pense que je dois juste trouver mes marques sur ce nouveau "joujou" :love:

En revanche, c'est vrai que c'est un régal pour le déplacement du curseur, mon bureau n'est pas très grand alors que l'écran est énorme et le mulot s'est cassé la margoulette une fois. Aucun risque avec le Magic Trackpad :love:


----------



## djio101 (11 Septembre 2010)

Sur Lyon, toujours pas d'Apple Store, donc impossibilité de le tester... Qui plus est, la Fnac ne le propose pas.
Fin octobre, petit séjour à NY, je ferai donc un test chez nos amis ricains, et si la bête est agréable, je l'achèterai là-bas (en espérant que je n'aurais jamais à faire jouer une éventuelle garantie !)...


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

Il doit bien y avoir un APR sur Lyon, non? 

Sinon, tu peux également tester (et ça , c'est faisable n'importe où :rateau: ) le trackpad d'un MacBook Pro ou d'un MacBook, le principe est le même. Le Magic est juste plus grand, séparé (donc tu le places où ça te convient le mieux). Et je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dit, c'est encore mieux que sur le MBP (et comme sur le MBP c'est déjà géant, cela veut tout dire :rose: )

Autre avantage du TrackPad : plus besoin de tapis de souris pour les bureaux en verre et autres surfaces récalcitrantes , ça glisse tout seul :rose::love:

Je suis hyper contente de mon achat et ne considère pas que cet objet est destiné aux pigeons (Etienne  ). Il remplace désormais la souris (qui n'est pas bien loin, au cas où ...)

EDIT : après recherche, il y a plusieurs APR sur Lyon. Normalement, chez ICLG, ils en ont. Perso, j'ai passé un petit coup de fil avant de faire le déplacement


----------



## labernee (11 Septembre 2010)

L'essayer c'est l'adopter. Depuis 15 jours utilisation quotidienne, et vraiment bluffant à l'usage.
Magic mouse dans le tiroir, car utilisation parfois pour jouer au jeux vidéos ( c'est pour moi la seule limitation ). 
Voici donc mon feeling sur ce produit. Pas de regret pour cet achat. Une approche différente pour un ordi de bureau.


----------



## Holy Diver (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

installé hier matin: c'est vrai que son utilisation est très souple.

Il n'y a qu'un point qui me chagrine: le drag 'n' drop. Je ne sais pas comment vous faites, mais moi je maintiens le clic avec le pouce gauche et je déplace l'objet/l'icône avec l'index. Ce n'est pas l'idéal, surtout pour déplacer un fichier d'un dossier à un autre qui n'est pas au même  niveau ...

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## herszk (12 Septembre 2010)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> installé hier matin: c'est vrai que son utilisation est très souple.
> 
> ...


Bonjour.
Il y a bien l'option "glissement" mais je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner (si, une ou deux fois par hasard ). Le pouce gauche est une bonne solution ou appuyer plus fortement lors du déplacement.


----------



## Holy Diver (12 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Il y a bien l'option "glissement" mais je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner (si, une ou deux fois par hasard ). Le pouce gauche est une bonne solution ou appuyer plus fortement lors du déplacement.



Merci pour cette option; je ne l'avais pas remarquée ...  Je viens de la tester, et je trouve que ça fonctionne assez bien. Il suffit de faire un double clic sur l'objet/l'icône à déplacer en maintenant appuyé le deuxième clic, puis de déplacer et enfin de relâcher une fois arrivé à destination.

Encore merci !

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## herszk (12 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien ce qu'il faut faire mais , pour le coup, quand on n'a pas des doigts de fée comme les miens, il y a un long apprentissage à subir, mais , à force de ténacité, je commence à y arriver.


----------



## djio101 (13 Septembre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Il doit bien y avoir un APR sur Lyon, non?
> EDIT : après recherche, il y a plusieurs APR sur Lyon. Normalement, chez ICLG, ils en ont. Perso, j'ai passé un petit coup de fil avant de faire le déplacement



Oui, il y a des APR à Lyon...
Je ne les mentionne jamais pour une raison simple : chaque fois que je m'y suis rendu, et quelle que soit la boutique, on en voulait à mon portif et pas à mes interrogations de newbie-futur switcheur. Ils veulent tellement faire du chiffre qu'ils en sont agressif avec les clients potentiels. On va dire que je généralise, mai c'est en tout cas mon vécu. Je vais exagérer un peu, pour me lâcher un chouïa, mais si tu viens pas chez eux pour acheter direct un MacPro avec toutes les options pour 5000&#8364;, t'es un branlo.
C'est la raison pour laquelle j'attends avec impatience l'Apple Store, et que, souvent, je me contente des vendeurs de la Fnac, parfois bons, parfois moins compétents que moi... En attendant, je verrai à NY.


----------



## alargeau (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tout le monde,

alors je viens me joindre à la discussion pour vous donner mon avis sur le Magic Trackpad. J'avais jusque-là une souris Microsoft (oui, je sais) et j'ai acheté le Magic Trackpad récemment parce que je dispose d'un petit espace de travail et pour aller d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran il fallait bouger la souris de beaucoup. Je ne voulais pas non plus avoir un curseur qui aille à 3000 km/h donc je me contentais de ça. Sans compter que la surface de mon bureau posait des problèmes à la souris laser...
En voyant le Magic Trackpad, je me suis dit que ça pouvait être une bonne alternative à mes problèmes étant donné qu'il ne bouge pas. J'aime bien utiliser le trackpad de mon MacBook UB donc je me suis lancé.

Premier constat, la surface est vraiment très grande. On peut balader ses doigts et balayer l'cran de haut en bas, de droite à gauche et même d'angle à angle sans aucun soucis. Concernant la surface, elle est d'ailleurs très agréable au toucher et est d'ailleurs plus lisse que celle de mon MB UB.
Deuxième point, j'avais lu sur beaucoup de tests qu'il y avait un temps de latence entre ce qu'on fait sur le trackpad et ce qui se passe à l'écran. Personnellement, je n'ai rien remarqué du tout et je suis pourtant très exigeant et très critique. Aucun temps de latence chez moi et une excellente réactivité.
Troisième point, une fois qu'on est habitué au trackpad d'un ordinateur portable, il n'y a vraiment aucun soucis. On retrouve ses marques instantanément et on fait toutes les manipulations sans aucun soucis. Pour les personnes qui n'utilisent pas leur trackpad de portable ou qui n'en ont tout simplement pas, je pense que ça peut demander un petit temps d'adaptation.
Quatrième point, l'utilisation. J'ai lu beaucoup d'avis avant d'acheter ce trackpad et beaucoup disaient qu'on ne pouvait pas le remplacer par une souris sur certaines taches comme par exemple l'édition avec Photoshop. Alors ça tombe bien parce que j"utilise ce logiciel vraiment tous les jours et j'ai testé le Magic Trackpad pas mal de fois avec et RAS. Je l'ai trouvé vraiment précis (bien plus que ma souris) et super à utiliser. Par contre, il faut oublier la fonction de rotation qui ne marche qu'en "gros" et n'est pas précise du tout. Il faut donc tout simplement effectuer la rotation comme on la ferait avec une souris.
Cinquième point, le prix. Le prix me semble un peu excessif. Mais si on le compare aux 69 de la Magic Mouse, la pilule passe tout de suite mieux. Je pense qu'on paye une idée et un design et certains diront que c'est fidèle à la politique de la marque. Et c'est pas faux.

En bref, et pour éviter de m'étendre, je trouve ce Magic Trackpad absolument génial et depuis que je l'ai, ma souris est à côté de l'ordinateur et ne bouge plus du tout. Le seul point négatif que j'aurais à donner c'est le fait qu'il n'existe pas de version filaire. Apple et sa volonté de nous imposer des versions sans fil pour éviter les fils disgracieux, ça commence un peu à m'énerver personnellement car ce n'est pas du tout pour moi un progrès.


----------



## TiteLine (17 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, lorsqu'on est habitué au trackpad (Apple), le temps d'adaptation est réduit à nada ... hormis peut être pour le positionnement de la main ... et encore. Cela fait une semaine que je l'utilise et la Magic Mouse, inerte depuis, commence à me faire de la peine 

Tout pareil, mon bureau (physique)  n'est pas immense et le déplacement du curseur est bien plus aisé sur le trackpad qui n'est pas gourmand en espace.

J'adhère complètement au concept


----------



## herszk (17 Septembre 2010)

alargeau a dit:


> Le seul point négatif que j'aurais à donner c'est le fait qu'il n'existe pas de version filaire. Apple et sa volonté de nous imposer des versions sans fil pour éviter les fils disgracieux, ça commence un peu à m'énerver personnellement car ce n'est pas du tout pour moi un progrès.


J'avoue que ça ne me gêne pas, des bonnes batteries avec un bon chargeur, ça suffit à mon bonheur, mais c'est vrai qu'ils pourraient donner le choix.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Septembre 2010)

La rotation sous photoshop ne me gène pas, par contre celle des blocs indesign est plus embêtante.


----------



## fredodag74 (26 Septembre 2010)

pas mal de choses sont dites sur le trackpad

    perso j'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouveau matériel,le taper/cliquer est génial,le glissement
   super simple,le défiler avec  inertie(pour ceux qui n'ont pas de mbp ou de Magic mouse) est
   bluffant,j'ai découvert un nouveau imac 

  plus qu'a trouver comment suivre ma consommation de piles dans dashboard ,et découvrir encore        
   d'autres possibilité 

    tous cela pour dire que je suis vraiment content de mon achat 

       a bientôt


----------



## djio101 (27 Septembre 2010)

fredodag74 a dit:


> plus qu'a trouver comment suivre ma consommation de piles dans dashboard



Mighty monitor fait ça très bien, pour la souris, le clavier et le trackpad. il apparait dans le Dashboard. Dispo sur le site Apple.


----------



## fredodag74 (27 Septembre 2010)

merci pour l'info ,je crois que je vais vraiment me faire plaisir,j'ai passer la journée a me battre avec la souris du pc du boulot ,en attendant de retrouver mon trackpad...

    merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'en acheter un !
Je suis moyennement satisfait pour le moment :

J'aime bien le produit en lui même , toujours très classe et avec une finition parfaite.
Aussi , je trouve que les fonctionnalités comme retour arrière sont bien plus confortable que le Magic Mouse (En particulier).


Cependant , il y a quelques defauts :
Le trackpad n'est pas confortable à mou gout à cause de l'inclinaison, et on ne sait pas ou le placer sur le bureau (Collé au clavier etc).

Voila .


----------



## herszk (2 Octobre 2010)

Si tu as un clavier sans fil, tu peux toujours essayer l'astuce de darkslide là : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/pratique-trackpad-et-clavier-lies-419361.html 
je l'ai adopté et en suis très satisfait, non seulement c'est très esthétique (trackpad dans le prolongement du clavier constituant un bloc unique) mais le tout est rehaussé, rendant la frappe et l'usage du trackpad encore plus agréable).


----------



## TiteLine (2 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je viens d'en acheter un !
> Je suis moyennement satisfait pour le moment :
> 
> J'aime bien le produit en lui même , toujours très classe et avec une finition parfaite.
> ...




Pigeon !  

Pour l'inclinaison, je pense comprendre ce que tu veux dire, c'est un peu ce qui me gênait au départ et c'est pour cette raison que je disais que le trackpad du MBP était plus confortable.

Si ça peut te rassurer, on s'y fait très vite. Je n'utilise pratiquement plus la souris et aucune gêne à déplorer.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

D'accord , j'ai mis ma remote en dessous en attendant .

Sinon , tu le places ou sur ton bureau ?
Tu utilises les clic physiques (Les deux patins) ?


----------



## clochelune (2 Octobre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Même si j'en trouve un aujourd'hui, il faudra attendre un peu pour le retour concernant l'autonomie.
> 
> Sinon, je me permets de copier coller le message que mon ami mb a posté sur un autre forum
> 
> ...




j'avais même pas vu ce trackpad! vous me faites envie! plus à bouger le mulot dans tous les sens! il faut paramétrer pour les doigts j'imagine! mais ça me plait bien! j'utilisais un peu celui de mon MacBook mais j'ai toujours utilisé une souris! je vais ans doute devoir avoir un temps d'adaptation, m'enfin,... je vais lire tout le fil! merci pour ces retours! faudrait que je lise moins souvent le forum pour moins avoir envie d'acheter de matos apple! (là déjà l'iMac en décembre dernier et l'iPad le jour de sa sortie! le Time Capsule) je suis devenue une apple addict!


----------



## herszk (2 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> D'accord , j'ai mis ma remote en dessous en attendant .
> 
> Sinon , tu le places ou sur ton bureau ?
> Tu utilises les clic physiques (Les deux patins) ?



Les clics physiques ne sont paus utiles avec le mode glissement.


----------



## clochelune (2 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> J'avoue que ça ne me gêne pas, des bonnes batteries avec un bon chargeur, ça suffit à mon bonheur, mais c'est vrai qu'ils pourraient donner le choix.



j'aurais préféré le filaire! ce que j'ai avec mon clavier (mais pris pour le MacBook donc j'ai pris le sans fil donné d'office sur le iMac mais il reste au placard)
enfin, ils ont sur le store un chargeur et des piles rechargeables et je vais sans doute les commander si je me lance ans le Magic Track Pad


----------



## bibido (2 Octobre 2010)

Petite question au passage.
peut-on régler la sensibilité du trackpad, car le mien, si je laisse un doigts dessus, il me sélectionne le texte, ou m'active le lien lorsque je suis sur le net.

ou j'ai un problème avec le mien, ou je ne sais pas m'en servir, mais en tout cas je le trouve très (voir un peu trop) sensible.

je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon macbook pro portant... (puisqu'on compare souvent les 2 !)

Merci/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Préférence système > Trackpad  > vitesse de déplacement .


----------



## herszk (3 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Préférence système > Trackpad  > vitesse de déplacement .


Et si ça n'est pas suffisant : BetterTouchTool


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Un logiciel qui doit bien bouffer les ressources processeurs , j'ai remarqué cela avec ma Magic Mouse .


----------



## herszk (3 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un logiciel qui doit bien bouffer les ressources processeurs , j'ai remarqué cela avec ma Magic Mouse .



Ça ne se ressent pas sur un imac 27 de base.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------

D'après le moniteur d'activité, btt prend entre 0,0 et 0,3 % processeur pour 10,5 Mo de mémoire réelle.


----------



## Mamaxe (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Tous vos éloges me donnent envie d'acheter le Magic TrackPad.

*J'ai 2 questions :*
 1 : J'ai l'habitude de surélever mon MacBook sur une petite étagère pour que l'écran soit à hauteur de mes yeux et j'utilise donc un clavier externe.
Et de ce fait le Magic Pad serait donc placé plus bas que le MacBook. 
Dans ce cas la liaison bluetooth fonctionnera t-elle aussi bien ?
*Question 2 :*
2 : Le MagicPad fonctionnera t-il si je le tiens verticalement par exemple ?
( Pour soulager mon avant-bras )
Et aussi : Est-il nécessaire qu'il soit dirigé vers l'ordinateur, c'est-à-dire peut-on le tenir en biais par exemple vers la gauche toujours pour éviter 
la torsion des deux os de l'avant-bras ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## herszk (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir.
Tu peux le placer à la distance que tu veux dans la pièce et dans n'importe quelle position sans aucun problème.


----------



## Mamaxe (8 Décembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Tu peux le placer à la distance que tu veux dans la pièce et dans n'importe quelle position sans aucun problème.



MERCI BEAUCOUP CHER HERSZK !
Ta réponse me fait très plaisir et je vais donc courir m'en acheter un dès demain !


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'interviens un peu n'importe où dans ce post, mais j'ai un soucis
J'ai un magic trackpad pour mon imac.
sur le principe j'aime beaucoup mais il y a un geste que je n'ai pas encore trouvé et ça m'énerve au plus haut point.
comment fais t'on pour défiler dans une page?
Je m'explique par exemple dans un navigateur si je veux monter ou descendre dans une page, avec 3 doigts je vais en haut ou en bas de la page mais je ne défile pas la page.
si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, parce que ensuite je met ma souris au rencard moi


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas à 2 doigts qu'il faut défiler.


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

normalement si mais ça ne marche pas

ça manque beaucoup ce geste


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

Regarde dans les préférences du trackpad pour voir ce qu'y est attribué au gestes 2 doigts.


----------



## herszk (6 Janvier 2011)

alexklandre a dit:


> normalement si mais ça ne marche pas
> 
> ça manque beaucoup ce geste


Bonjour.
Il faut que tu installes BetterTouchTool, tu peux ensuite programmer tous les gestes que tu veux.


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

Faire défiler avec inertie.
Le pire c'est que ça marche sur le MBP, bon on dans le doute on tente le reboot et ensuite on verra


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Il faut que tu installes BetterTouchTool, tu peux ensuite programmer tous les gestes que tu veux.



Pourquoi installer un logiciel pour avoir une fonction déjà en place.

@alexklandre 
Il faudrait nous dire si tu es en 10.6.5 ou 10.6.4 auquel cas il faut installer le pilote, dis nous si les autres gestures fonctionnent ou pas, tu es allé voir dans les préférences?


----------



## herszk (6 Janvier 2011)

choumou a dit:


> Pourquoi installer un logiciel pour avoir une fonction déjà en place.



C'est pour répondre à l'affirmation "ça manque beaucoup de gestes", BTT permet de rajouter beaucoup de gestes, par exemple, j'ai programmé une tape de 5 doigts pour afficher les préférences système et une tape de 4 doigts pour dashboard


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

herszk a dit:


> C'est pour répondre à l'affirmation "ça manque beaucoup de gestes", BTT permet de rajouter beaucoup de gestes, par exemple, j'ai programmé une tape de 5 doigts pour afficher les préférences système et une tape de 4 doigts pour dashboard



je n'ai pas marque ça manque de gestes mais ça manque *ce* geste 

Je suis bien en 10.6.5 et la machine est à jour, je viens de contrôler

j'ai rebooté okazou mais rine de mieux.

Le pire c'est que je l'ai depuis 3 jours, j'étais en déplacement, je l'ai utilisé sur le portable sans soucis et là il ne marche pas (enfin il me manque ce geste)


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

herszk a dit:


> C'est pour répondre à l'affirmation "ça manque beaucoup de gestes", BTT permet de rajouter beaucoup de gestes, par exemple, j'ai programmé une tape de 5 doigts pour afficher les préférences système et une tape de 4 doigts pour dashboard



Il a pas dit ça manque beaucoup *de* gestes mais ça manque beaucoup *ce* geste. 

Mais tu as raison il est très bien ce petit programme, très utile pour celui qui ressent le besoin de plus de gestes, mais déjà d'origine il y a plus de geste que la magic mouse où là effectivement l'utilisation d'un logiciel est pratiquement obligatoire.

Edit: Grilled par l'intéressé.


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

Encore plus chelou
j'arrête le track pad
je le redémarre ça marche
3 secondes après ça ne marche plus 

et si je recommence même cirque

Il maque un bouton reset sur ce truc


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

Et quand ça ne marche plus c'est toute les gestures qui ne marchent plus ou seulement les 2 doigts.
T'as essayé de réparé les permissions?


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

Seulement le défilement

EDIT

Bon réparé

j'ai viré les piles, rebooté le mac et à la fin j'ai refait l'appairage du track pad et miracle ça marche
Je ne sais pas pour combien de temps mais ça marche
Donc je laisse la souris sur le bureau en attendant


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

Cool, ben tant mieux si ça marche.


----------



## alexklandre (6 Janvier 2011)

en plus j'ai trouvé ce que c'était

C'est bettertouch qui fout le bazard
J'avais des gestures avec 2 doigts sur la souris et c'est ça qui foutait le bordel
tout à l'heure ça a recommencé, j'ai coupé Bettertouch et plus de soucis...


----------



## choumou (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci d'être revenu pour nous dire la cause du problème, je suis sûr que ça va servir à d'autres.


----------



## herszk (6 Janvier 2011)

alexklandre a dit:


> en plus j'ai trouvé ce que c'était
> 
> C'est bettertouch qui fout le bazard
> J'avais des gestures avec 2 doigts sur la souris et c'est ça qui foutait le bordel
> tout à l'heure ça a recommencé, j'ai coupé Bettertouch et plus de soucis...


Tu dois avoir probablement un problème dans le paramètrage de BTT, essaie de le désinstaller et le réinstaller, c'est dommage de se passer de toutes ses possibilités, je l'utilise depuis le début sans problème et je ne peux plus m'en passer.


----------

